# Best Games Console



## ian

What do you think is the best gaming console.
I was a die hard Playstation supporter. Playstation 1 really had the market captured in the last generation.
Bill Gates looks serious about his intentions for the X-Box.
Looks like it is a battle between sony and microsoft.
Havent heard much about the nintendo gamecube.
Have I left any out in the poll?


----------



## zkiller

mario party on gamequeb is a great party game!  

x-box is fun, but a lot of the best games aren't out for it.

PS2, has some really good games due to the wide range of supporters.

personally, i preffer playing games on my PC. max payne 2 was awesome!!!


----------



## [tab]

I've only ever owned a Playstation and an Atari 2600... I'm not much of a gamer.


----------



## Christopher

I've got both PS2 and XB, and I must say I love the XB so much better. PS2 is good, a huge selection of games which is the best selling point IMO. But XB has good games, great graphics and outstanding online play. Most of the big titles are becoming cross platform so I always get the XB game in that case.


----------



## MarvinTheMartian

well if your looking at which one will last the longest, xbox of course.  900mhz cpu vs. a 300mhz cpu.   nintendo always gets muscled out is always in 2nd place...dont know why but its prolly just their luck.  (BTW gamecube has a 450 mhz cpu)  Gamecube is the worst IMO because it doesnt have the third party software company's behind them, and also their hardware isnt that impressive (even though they were smart in putting a ATI videocard in there).  where gamecube most lacked was in the fact they didnt put 5.1 surround sound support in there.  ps2 had the optical sound and xbox went overboard with its sound (i believe they went with 6.1 surround but im not sure).  my generation of gamers believe its "stupid" to put surround sound in a console but, my generation is not the main gaming generation anymore.  better audio quality is becoming a must with newer games.  its getting to the point that stunning visual effects are very common in videogames and not enough focus on gameplay is there anymore.  mediocre audio can kill a games rating now.  the playstation 3 will come out before the difference in processors will start to show too drastically, and the xbox2 will be nothing but a smaller version of the xbox1.  honestly sony was very smart in marketing their system, and they will be the ones that will make out like bandits...even though they have the world record for the biggest console launch, they still lost money from it for producing the system and selling it at that price at the time.  xbox is looking to muscle them out with a beefy system, but unless the games are there, they dont have a prayer. ps2 gets my vote, and i cant wait for ps3 to launch!


----------



## ssj4nickeli

ps2 and game cube all the way!!!!!!! sorry x box but billy can bite some....dam you billy and your software snatching hands!


----------



## Christopher

Most people are automatically bias against XB simply because its made by Microsoft. Put a Sony name on it and it'd be a different story.

If your serious about gaming, then the name means little other then a rep. As long as the quality and the games are there, I'm sold.


----------



## ian

I dont know why people are so against Bill Gates and Microsoft. I reckon it is just the tall poppy syndrome. I reckon he is great, does the fact that he gives a lot to charity and has plans to leave the bulk of his fortune to charity count for nothing?


----------



## compu-geek

i have a ps2 and gamecube, love my cube , hate my ps2.


----------



## Christopher

I was reading on Slashdot about a new XB coming as soon as next year to beat out the PS3 hype in 2006. Apparently, they're lowering the XB price to $99 (from $179 I think) then releasing it.


----------



## Rick G

Has anyone tried a program called BLEEM, it's an emulator that lets you play Playstation games on yout PC?
Gave all my gaming gear to my kids.


----------



## Christopher

Yeah, but I can never find any PS roms. Can you just use the CD ISO's? Never really looked into it.

And wasn't bleem shut down by Sony?


----------



## ian

x-box still has only one vote.


----------



## se7en

I've always been a Nintendo/Playstation person.
PS2 is my favorite...
The only thing Xbox is worth, is Halo. And thats not even very great, unless you have a nice HD TV.


----------



## Lord Kalthorn

The X-Box not only has the fastest Processor of all Consoles, but has the biggest Graphics, the highest Memory, and is the most powerful of all the Consoles.  Microsoft make its - so it must be damn good on top of all that!

I can't see why nobody wants to buy the X-Bos; the Microsoft Logo seems to have the opposite effect that it should have on people!

You can't expect the X-Box to have too many games compared to the Playstation and the Game Cube; the X-Box is very young in comparison and it doesn't have the standing base of customers.   But X-Box can suffer the small profit its making without flinching - and by god it will beat or at least out last the Playstation and the Game Cube to the ends of the world!


----------



## geforceboy

Personally i think that xbox is so so so so cool it is unbeatly . I got the first day it came out i am already saving up for xbox 2 . Have you seen the videos for xbox they look so cool i will find the address and post it here.
Halo rules , halo 2 comes out soon goneing to buy it when it comes out . Basicly i am xboxs *biggest* fan . I have xbox live . I have all the good games and microsoft is the top console builders ever.


----------



## geforceboy

Hi Lord K , Small world ain't it.


----------



## littlenicky

gamecube ownz! xbox controllers suck! and ps2... its ok BUT GAMECUBE OWNZ!


----------



## Fure6

X-box is the best out of PS2 and XBOX, i think. 

Arguments fore Xbox:
>XBOX has an internal hard drive, PS2 doesn't. with the playstation you have to buy the memory cards, XBOX comes with it. 
>XBOX is faster.
>PS2 is really noisy.
>XBOX comes with a network connection, with the PS2 you have to buy it.
>The playstion network connection is diffrent than the online connection. (PS2 networks with iLink)
>PS2's lazer goes bad after a few years.
>XBOX's controller cables are longer
>better vidoe on XBOX

Fore PS2:
>Can watch DVD's with out buying conroller
>a little better game choice


----------



## nomav6

love the x-box, and the game cube, PS2 is good but I prefer the box, even with the console that I own its funny how I always end up playing nesticles more then any of them. can't beat the classics


----------



## DeerParkWater

Xbox and Gamecube. All the nintendo games you can only play on the gamecube. But since xbox and ps2 basically have the same games, it comes down to graphics and that hard drive. Plus, I like the xbox controllers more than the ps2.


----------



## Christopher

Fure6 said:
			
		

> >XBOX's controller cables are longer


That's true -- I had to buy a cable extender for my PS2 controller. They're too damn short ><


----------



## kalson

i would choose gamecube , since tat nintendo has its own characters and mostly all its games are fun , however there are somethings tat XB and PS2 its better at , like the variety of games , PS2 has thousands!! XB is catchin up but still have a lot , gamecube ... less than 300 i guess


----------



## Fure6

Chroder said:
			
		

> That's true -- I had to buy a cable extender for my PS2 controller. They're too damn short ><



since you picked out that one thing and said it was true, does that mean you don't agree with anything else that i commented? yea, i am used to my xbox controller with an extension and i go to my buddies house and play ps2...what a diffrence!


----------



## K-Dawg

Xbox....Gamecube, should not even be in this race because gamecube just flat out sucks. Sucky games, sucky everything. PS2 has a lot of games but i just like Xbox better.


----------



## Sin Adam

I'm a bit 50-50 on this one - i love both my ps2 and xbox - and both offers different things that I want. I love Xbox Live but too bad you dont really get a lot of japanese made games for it - especially really good MMORPG. But i'm not all RPG - exactly why I love Xbox.

Man i'm torn with the poll. I pick both PS2 and Xbox for now


----------



## Viper_86

i think that xbox is the best gaming console...tho computers blow gaming consoles away...unless u have a pos machine.


----------



## 4W4K3

PS2 (i dont own ANY gaming console but if i did...). it seems to have alot better games, maybe not graphics, but the games seem to be put together alot better and they seem to hold my attention longer.


----------



## PcBoss

I have *PS2 & Xbox* But i would say PS2 is the best! all other consoles are copy cats because they try to copy what playstation company does...

Lets not forget that playStation company brought interactive gaming to an unprecedented mass market for the first time and then all the other lot copyed...  

Regards

PcBoss


----------



## Hellfire

Well I'm a nintendo fan, I have a nes, 2 snes, all the hand helds. orignal GB, pocket, color,pocket color, 2 64's so naturally I have a GB,  all the way. I hear them


----------



## 4W4K3

Hellfire said:
			
		

> Well I'm a nintendo fan, I have a nes, 2 snes, all the hand helds. orignal GB, pocket, color,pocket color, 2 64's so naturally I have a GB,  all the way. I hear them



i love my GBASP sadly i have 1 game...1 lol. i hope to sell it and get a new one...i dont play it much. but when i do its really fun. when the SONY PsP comes out i'll be ditching it and gettin that.


----------



## Hellfire

sony suck in my opinion, I hate the ****ers, what game you got? I'm also looking into the new Nintendo when it comes out. from what I read in cube it looks lovely


----------



## 4W4K3

Hellfire said:
			
		

> sony suck in my opinion, I hate the ****ers, what game you got? I'm also looking into the new Nintendo when it comes out. from what I read in cube it looks lovely



donkey kong country lol. only game i've got. i seen the new DS footage from E3, EGM magazine (they had a 4 page article wowzers), and i dont really care for it. it looks really ugly in my opinion lol. i as well do not like sony at all, they have had alot of compatibility issues in the past and are just making more with the PSP (talking about the mini cd's they use to run there games on that ONLY run on the PSP.) but if i had to choose i think i'd go with sony.


----------



## Praetor

> sony suck in my opinion, I hate the ****ers


I hate them too but my reasons for hating them are because of a poor price-performance ratio with their products. You too? Or do you have a technical reason for hating them?


----------



## Hellfire

I hate that, they pawned all the decent games and made them shitty, specially on ps1,
and the technical problem is it kept crashing for me


----------



## Flash_AAA

With the Metal Gear solid Series, Socom Series (Online is AWESOME), Chessmaster, Ace Combat Series, GT series, GTA series  and when Kill Zone comes out ( you gotta check out those screenshots)  Ps2 will still reign its not all about graphics but great variety of games.


----------



## 4W4K3

Flash_AAA said:
			
		

> its not all about graphics but great variety of games.



yupyup...thats why we still love our classics, they look ugly but there STILL fun to play/beat again.


----------



## Flash_AAA

Socom 2 online play vs Xbox online play  http://ps2.ign.com/articles/534/534576p1.html
How good is average amd 3000 Xp with a average video card compared to a gaming console?


----------



## 4W4K3

Flash_AAA said:
			
		

> Socom 2 online play vs Xbox online play  http://ps2.ign.com/articles/534/534576p1.html
> How good is average amd 3000 Xp with a average video card compared to a gaming console?



that depends on average. i personally would not get a 3000XP, i'd keep my 2.5ghz 2600+, and an "average" card would be what...a 9600XT? i'd say that combo would be good enough to play any game out now, and the newer games at low-medium settings.


----------



## Emptyevergreen

i enjoy gaming on all platforms because hteres always going to be a game coming out for a system that you want to play so it pays to have htme all and a beefy pc that can run anything, but lately i havent touched my dusty consoles in favor of what the pc is best at, First person shooters!!


----------



## kb1ghc

None of the above: PC


----------



## joker

*Check out this game on the web*

Check out this game. Definatley one of the most addictive once you get into it: http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf


----------



## ZER0X

Xbox has my vote  personally I reckon it has better GFX, plus it looks better  though don't get me wrong PS2 is a great console, Final Fantasy X was sweet as.


----------



## shaidi

Why i prefare PS2 is because theres no other game like Winning Eleven 7 Euro 2004.

its the craziest


----------



## b3n

Cant go past the Xbox


----------



## RewtKidd

isn't the poll rather limited, i mean, you have gameboy and all that... and i think as technology progresses, the quality of games are declining, i mean look how many first person shooter games are out there, then how many racing games, foot ball games ect... same thing over and over. before there was xbox, nintendo there was the Mudd, on the computer, if anybody remembers it... that'd have my vote if it was a choice


----------



## b3n

Who would choose gameboy over one of these consoles!??!?


----------



## ZER0X

b3n said:
			
		

> Who would choose gameboy over one of these consoles!??!?



Me......No.....


----------



## b3n

What?


----------



## ZER0X

I wouldn't choose gameboy ova Any console


----------



## kof2000

for games i like ps2 for hacks i like xbox u can do all kind of crap on the box.


----------



## ZER0X

Yer PS2 have heaps of good games, XBOX have pretty good games aswell


----------



## nomav6

can the yoshi box be in this also? if so it is by far the best game console lol


----------



## ZER0X

nomav6 said:
			
		

> can the yoshi box be in this also? if so it is by far the best game console lol



YOSHI BOX  LOL


----------



## 8bit

The market doesn't support my choice, but I would have to say Gamecube. But of all time? Either the Atari 2600 or the NES, probably the 2600 since it was first on the block and didn't have that infamous cart loading problem of NES.


----------



## ZER0X

Yes NES had a bad Cart loading problem....I worked out many ways to fix that problem  the snes Rarely has that problem same with N64


----------



## ZER0X

Oh yer my favourite game on Gamecube is Metroid although I go for XBOX all the way


----------



## 8bit

To be fair there was a revised shape NES console with altered loading system introduced in 1990/91. This was ok reliability wise, but it's relatively hard to find compared to the more common NES box of earlier years.


----------



## ThePCmaN

Chroder said:
			
		

> I was reading on Slashdot about a new XB coming as soon as next year to beat out the PS3 hype in 2006. Apparently, they're lowering the XB price to $99 (from $179 I think) then releasing it.



actually.. PS3 can come out 2005 at the soonest.. so it says in 1 of my gaming magazines!!


----------



## ZER0X

ThePCmaN said:
			
		

> actually.. PS3 can come out 2005 at the soonest.. so it says in 1 of my gaming magazines!!


Yes it is 2005, and XBOX are releasing the new one next year aswell  It's going to be very competitive but I reckon XBOX-2 will beat PS3


----------



## Pyotr

I've got a PSX, PS2, XB and some old Nintendo 16-bit at home. I've also played on SEGA machines. As long as the games are good, the console doesn't matter.


----------



## ZER0X

Pyotr said:
			
		

> I've got a PSX, PS2, XB and some old Nintendo 16-bit at home. I've also played on SEGA machines. As long as the games are good, the console doesn't matter.



I guess your right  I like heaps of games on PS2 XB etc and there good, so it really doesnt matter about the console


----------



## Super_Nova

It's Ironic that the new X-box is basically a more powerful gamecube  Right now the gamecube uses a PowerPC processor and an ATI graphics chip and the X-box uses a Pentium III and an Nvidia graphics chip. The new X-box will have a PowerPC processor and an ATI graphics chip. Wonder how long it will be until someone makes a gamecube emulator for the new x-box since they will be so close in hardware. I personally think sony makes the worst hardware out of the 3. It's always been underpowered, even the original PSX was a clunky slow machine. I just didn't like it.


----------



## aqsg72

All 3 consoles have their own merits. Probably mentioned before, but PS2 has a wide catalogue of titles, a few excellent exclusives, but is technically lacking. XBOX has a mostly similar catalogue of titles to PS2, obviously less, and its own exclusives like Halo and Project Gotham Racing. GameCube has less games than both, but because Nintendo has a productive in-house teams you get a lot more exclusives, from Zelda to Metroid Prime. In the end you can't go wrong with any of them.

Having said that, I only own a PS2 (with a mind to get an XBOX for Halo 2  so I voted that way


----------



## smadge

personally im fine with my ps1. it may not have the best graphics but its games are fun and hey, its games are like $10 a peice. compare that to $50games of all the others. it might be nice to have a better console though. out of those i think they all are about equal, really.


----------



## cykx

PS2 = Largest game collection as it plays PS1 cds also and has built in DVD player. No built in Harddrive or modem. 

XBOX = Pwns ps2's graphics quite abit, some tittles look exactly the same on both PS2 and XBOX, others have huge differences, No built in DVD player, needs a controler. Option to install a bigger hard drive, run apps on it. There is a sorta hakced program made for running stufff on your XBOX and you can install windows on it. You can play some games with your music since you can record music into it, WMP anyone ?

GameCube = Mostly kid games. Brilliant graphics. But by being creative and trying to stop product piracy they are at a loss since theyre optical discs only hold 1 gb i believe it isl. No audio cd, no dvd. Not many titles AT ALL. 

Dreamcast = Good idea, wrong execution. Besides it, anything sega should go to hell.

PC = PWNS All 3 consoles since we can upgrade  , Theyre is a console in the works that is going to play PC games but I see alot of problems with its development since some old games dont run properly on high processors, most new games have very high requirements. I also see a very big price tag. Do a google search for Discovery Console to check it out, I lost the url    oops.


----------



## ZER0X

> XBOX = Pwns ps2's graphics quite abit, some tittles look exactly the same on both PS2 and XBOX, others have huge differences, No built in DVD player, needs a controler



I dont get wot you mean about that because XBOX can play dvd's and all of xbox games are in DVD Format ?!?!? I'm confused


----------



## aqsg72

I think he means you can't play dvds out of the box (without a mod) without a remote control.



			
				cykx said:
			
		

> GameCube = Mostly kid games. Brilliant graphics. But by being creative and trying to stop product piracy they are at a loss since theyre optical discs only hold 1 gb i believe it isl. No audio cd, no dvd. Not many titles AT ALL.



You make a good point here about piracy, but I think its a sad state of play when a console with such quality titles (if they were aimed at 'kids', the games would not receive critical acclaim) is labelled as 'one for the kids'. I would add that many of the games are _developed_ for children, but that doesn't make them in any way unsuitable for 'grown ups'.


----------



## cykx

Yeah it plays DVD's.....when you go buy the Remote Control which costs $35 USD here in Puerto Rico. So it is a DVD player but the DVD features arent built in. Also about the GC. Yes the games are suitable for adults, some are very fun and addictive but, Im into Fisrt Person Shooters. The few GC titles that are FPS dont feature realistic weapons or they do but I dont like them, James Bond anyone?


----------



## aqsg72

True, there are very few FPS's on GC, only one i can think of is Metroid Prime (sure there are things like TimeSplitters 2 I think, but they are thin on the ground). I don't really care for FPS games on consoles though, I really can't stand the control pads for them, though I make exceptions for the exceptional ones .


----------



## cykx

Hell no, Id give up my mouse and keyboard in a heart beat for a PS2 controller for my pc. Id pwn so bad in any FPS game. Since Ive been playing on PS1 and PS2 since they came out, Im very good with those pads. Id be headshot Tom.


----------



## ZER0X

Metroid Prime has sweet graphics for the GC....and plus the game is fun as



> Hell no, Id give up my mouse and keyboard in a heart beat for a PS2 controller for my pc. Id pwn so bad in any FPS game. Since Ive been playing on PS1 and PS2 since they came out, Im very good with those pads. Id be headshot Tom.



Theres no way i'd give up my keyboard and mouse for a PS2 Controller, although using a simple controll is easier because it's right there in the palms of your hands....i'd prefer an xbox one though instead of PS.


----------



## robina_80

dont forget xbox its not really a console its a god damn pc  in a little box with X not a console attall 
just bill gates gets more revenue/comission gready BASTARD


----------



## aqsg72

robina_80 said:
			
		

> dont forget xbox its not really a console its a god damn pc in a little box with X not a console attall



I must admit, the likenesses and functional similarities between the two are endless


----------



## andyobmonkey

i have a cube, ps2 and xbox, and i have to say that at the moment xbox have the market basically to themselves, when a multi-format game comes out and i have the choice of which console to buy it on (e.g. Burnout 3) i always pick xbox because i know that the graphics will be better and you can put your own custom soundtrancks onto your games, xbox rules!!


----------



## robina_80

i give up acourse its good!!! what else do you expect from a console designed by microsoft with an intel CPU and a nvidia GRAPHICS CARD


----------



## b3n

What do i expect? An awesome games console....which is what u get with xbox


----------



## 4W4K3

robina_80 said:
			
		

> i give up acourse its good!!! what else do you expect from a console designed by microsoft with an intel CPU and a nvidia GRAPHICS CARD



what's weird is the processor is pretty slow compared to a real computer, and the gfx ard isn't the best either. amazing how it will play so well with such low specs. (compared to a computer)


----------



## ZER0X

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> what's weird is the processor is pretty slow compared to a real computer, and the gfx ard isn't the best either. amazing how it will play so well with such low specs. (compared to a computer)



It's because they make XBOX games for those exact requirements


----------



## hollis098

ian said:
			
		

> What do you think is the best gaming console.
> I was a die hard Playstation supporter. Playstation 1 really had the market captured in the last generation.
> Bill Gates looks serious about his intentions for the X-Box.
> Looks like it is a battle between sony and microsoft.
> Havent heard much about the nintendo gamecube.
> Have I left any out in the poll?



I like the Game Cube because of the little disks it uses, not only that but i can hook up my game boy and play extra little games as well.


----------



## Super_Nova

Does anyone realize that the X-box is based on a 32-bit CISC CPU?


----------



## b3n

Yeah i realise that.


----------



## Southy

With Xbox tho, if you get it modded, you could put in a bigger hard drive and play all of your games right off of the hard drive, no dvd rom required... not to forget, you dont get Fable or Halo on any other system than xbox either...


----------



## 4W4K3

Southy said:
			
		

> not to forget, you dont get Fable or Halo on any other system than xbox either...



...also not to forget not everyone likes those games. i'm not a Halo fan, and Fable was only fun for a lil' while. But XBOX does have some great games, no doubt.


----------



## laxma

I'd go with PS2. It has A LOT of games, wide arrays of games. and fortunately (unfortunately?) i live in a pirated country, selling pirated stuffs. damn i'v been playing pirated games ever since famicom (japanese version of NES). I like XBOX too, some of the games are good (DOA Volley^_^) the price of the XBOX console is way cheaper than the PS2 here, but..the games are 2 or 3 times more expensive. You see, I buy pirated PS2 DVD only for less than a dollar. Yeah, piracy kills the Industry, but I had no other choice...


----------



## 4W4K3

laxma said:
			
		

> You see, I buy pirated PS2 DVD only for less than a dollar. Yeah, piracy kills the Industry, but I had no other choice...



which country? my friend goes to Iran every year and gets XBOX games for about $2 a piece. He got 50 games last time he went...and got his XBOX modded. pretty good deal i think. Brought them back to the U.S....and made a nice profit.


----------



## laxma

Me?
Live in Indonesia, probably u hear a lot of bad things 'bout my country. 
Yeah, XBOX DVD is also around 2-3 US$ here. I collected like a hundred PS2 DVDs. Not really healthy actually, cannot focused in playing one game ^_^


----------



## ZER0X

laxma said:
			
		

> Me?
> Live in Indonesia, probably u hear a lot of bad things 'bout my country.
> Yeah, XBOX DVD is also around 2-3 US$ here. I collected like a hundred PS2 DVDs. Not really healthy actually, cannot focused in playing one game ^_^



They have heaps of cheap stuuf in Indonesia  

Sorry dont discuss about pirated stuff please


----------



## kof2000

well you can get them free on the internet too


----------



## laxma

ZER0X said:
			
		

> They have heaps of cheap stuuf in Indonesia
> 
> Sorry dont discuss about pirated stuff please




Sorry zee...


----------



## smitherz

XBOX is a good console and has lots of potential. does anyone know of any consoles that are in the making?


smitherz


----------



## smitherz

Over in England at the mo an XB crystal will cost £89 with two games and controllers. that is a spectacular offer, probably brought down for the christmas season.


smitherz


----------



## ZER0X

smitherz said:
			
		

> XBOX is a good console and has lots of potential. does anyone know of any consoles that are in the making?
> 
> 
> smitherz



XBOX 2. Playstation 3


----------



## P11

Actually Xbox 360, ps3 is right though....wow this thread is old


----------



## Xycron

Then why are you posting in it....


----------



## P11

for the same reason you are


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

really they all sux compare to a pc 
and the pc will alwas be better than any console 
but if i had to chose one then it would be the ps2/ ps3 
i like the playstaion better cuz of the games and stuff and it has always been better and if u think that xbox was better then u r wrong cuz they had no knowen games and it took them a while to make a good game 


but i will always take a pc


----------



## Raditz

Heheh. I got an xbox and a ps2. We still have the ps2, I end up selling the xbox. I hate it. Love the ps2, alot of good games on there.


----------



## Charles_Lee

well game cube is old, but its still fun,
none of them i think is better than computer though...


----------



## blackwar

playsation 2 mustn't compare those(xbox and gamecube) ps2 solid more than 100 milliions
just this data
it has got a lot of perfect games for only ps2 /more than 1500 games


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Random revival....


It's ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Justin

epic bump

need to change the choices to the ps3, 360 and wii now.


----------



## Aastii

lmao stop doing that man


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

i reakon u should have put PC on there lool


it was pretty tight but i voted PS2 because games are still coming out on it after alll these years unlike the other 2 -- i stil play on my Xbox tho -- its the winter crystal edition


----------

